# What are your favorite original chamber works for brass?



## Paul T McGraw

Brass chamber music seems dominated by transcriptions. What are your favorite original works for brass quarter, quintet, sextet, or septet?

Here is one I really like, the Malcolm Arnold Op. 71 Quintet No. 1.. All three movements are great IMHO. Here is the third movement.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I'm a big fan of brass ensembles. I learned the cornet playing in a Salvation Army band (long story!) and I arrange brass music, though admittedly I most often use the wind quintet modified to add a tuba or euphonium in place of the bassoon.

You're right that original works for complete brass ensembles are pretty thin on the ground. I don't know of all that many original works and rather shamefully I didn't even know about the one above!

Perhaps you've already heard of Ramsoe? Here's the scherzo from his quartet no5:






And the 3rd movt from his 1st quartet. THe score for this one is at IMSLP so you can follow it along:


----------



## 20centrfuge

Malcolm Arnold's Brass Quintet is the cornerstone of the repertoire, IMO. A great piece!


----------



## Ralphus

These suggestions may not suit because they aren't standard quartet or quintet ensembles, but they may be worth a mention. Ives' "From the Steeples to the Mountains" is a great piece but it includes bells and ad libitum (I think) pianos.

Carl Ruggles' "Angels" is another interesting, albeit brief work.

(I just discovered I don't know how to include YouTube links. But both pieces are "on the Youtube".)


----------



## Pugg

Does the Gran Partiata from Mozart ( K361) count as chamber music , it's always confusing me how people address that piece?


----------



## Gordontrek

Suite from the Monteregian Hills by Morley Calvert. A very nice third movement, and a very technically challenging fourth.


----------

